# Smoking Brisket overnight?



## tommyboy660 (May 26, 2013)

Hi, I would like any input on info for smoking a brisket overnight. I have a masterbuilt electric smoker with remote and probe thay ill be using & it can get upto 300f and i have about an 8-9 lb brisket with nice fat layer on it. I have smoked brisket before but never overnight, this time i was thinking about possibly try to start the smoking process really low overnightand i plan to eat at 5pm monday. Currently where im at: i bought the brisket and scoored the fat layer into the meat yhen placed it in a foil pan on friday then i massaged alot of minced garlic into all the scoored areas and on top then sprinkled alittle meat tenderizer on top then added about a cup of lemon juice over top, then drowned it in 4 cans of Dr. Pepper and covered it and placed it into the fridge. I plan to take it out hopefully thinking tomorrow night(sunday) around 930 then dump out all liquid and rib woth jeffs rub and kind of planning on putting it into the smoker by 10pm at around 165f any input here is great, like i said im not planning on eating till 5pm but am thinking of takong it off the smoker at 3pm and wrapping it in tin foil then in 2 towels then into a cooler when its at 195f internal so it can sit for about two hours and tenderize even more. So the total smoke time would be around 17 hours. Is this possible todo? We hat kind of temps should i be setting at what times to be able to achieve this and take it out at 3pm with the internal temp of 195f and have a nice smoke ring and be really juivy and tender? I was also thinking of incorporating a banana leaf into the equasion like wrap it in a banana leaf during some of the process cuz i ve just seen it done when ppl do like pork roast that shreds apart for burritos and things and who knows it might add a little something like flavor or soething idk any thoughts? Please help asap as this must be done by 5pm on monday memorial day. 

Total meal
Brisket smoked
Sausage links smoked then put in a bell pepper and onion mix
Cabbage coared and smoked with butter
My famous buttery dutch oven sliced pktatoesand onions with corn on the cob in it to drowned in butter for hours. Tganks for any help and advice Tom


----------



## geerock (May 26, 2013)

I do a lot of overnight with brisket and butt on an mes.  I've got it down so that I don't even bother checking overnight anymore.  I just put the AMAZN smoke tube in the cooker to supply smoke when I hit the rack and usually get up to a brisket just in the stall when I wake in the morning.  Have you verified your temps with something besides the mes probes?  You need to know where where you are on temps.  For a 5pm finish 10 the night before is about right, but go to about 225 for a start temp.  I have a feeling you are going to babysit this thing all night, but I just turn the temp down to about 210 for overnight and let it be.  When I get up I go back to 225 or adjust temp to when I'm going to eat, wrap at just short of 200 and wait as long as needed until chow time. Remember if its done early brisket can stay wrapped and resting for hours.  Now here's what's going to happen... the temp is going to come up on you quickly and you are going to think you're cooking too fast.  But when you drop your temps town for the overnight part that thing is going to sit in a stall for a real long time so don't panic.

As for all your prep and banana leaf stuff?  Well I don't know about all that.  I've been a simple lightly sprinkled SPOG guy for years.  Best of luck.  Time for me get to work.

PS.   forget a smoke ring from an electric.  You might get a hint of one if you load some lump or regular charcoal in the chip tray but don't expect much.


----------



## luv2putt (May 27, 2013)

Tommy ... How did it come out ?  Pics??


----------



## tommyboy660 (May 28, 2013)

Sorry i forgot to take pics and by the time i thought of it, the food was basically devoured lol. But for the most part i stuck with the original plan. i put the brisket in at about 10pm at 190f then put in pecan chips which are quite good first time ive used them and there less potent then hickory which is good cuz some of my sisters do not like to pungent of a smoke flavor. i left it in the foil pan that it marinated in with the Dr.Pepper but emptied the liquid first then i stuck my meat probe in it to monitor it, i went out the next day at 12pm and took it out of the pan and placed it one rack above then turned the temp upto 250f to get the internal moving up cuz by that time it was only at 155 internal which if i had woken up earlier i would of heated it up sooner. But it was looking good it had started out at about 9 lbs but when i checked it by about 230pm it had shrunk over 1/3 it was pretty amazing, oh before i put the brisket in at night after i had emptied the liquid i put jeffs rub on both sides liberally also. but my plan to take it out at 3 didnt happen cuz like i said i slept to long so the internal wasnt up yet but by about 330 345 i took it out and the internal was only about 180 then took it inside and turned the oven on to 300 and wrapped it in foil once the oven reached temp i turned it off and just left the brisket in there to gain a little temp and to keep warm. At around 530 i took it out of the oven and opened it up to slice it and wow i started slicing it into about 1/4" thick pieces to put on a platter for serving and as i was slicing the knife was sliding through it like butter and by the end of the brisket it was just shredding apart it was so soft, cuz when this brisket started i didnt want to trim any fat off cuz thats the best flavors i think so i left it on and the fat cap was about an inch and a half thick on top and when i went to slice it it was only about 1/4" thick cuz it had just melted into the meat all night and like i said it was just shredding apart, if i had cut with the wrong side of the blade it would of felt the same lol. the only thing id change for next time is dont listen to my dad saying to set it at a lower temp overnight and just set it at about 220f for the overnight cuz once its in there it really rises in internal temp fast so you think its cooking to fast but ill tell you from 150f to 195 its a bg challenge that takes some time so by about 11am i wouldve turn the temp to about 235f and let it go till 3pm then take it out and wrap it in foil and place it in a preheated oven thats off to keep it tenderizing till you want to eat. alll in all it was really the star of the meal by far. Any wuestion or comments let me know thanks TOM


----------

